# tap that



## cythere (Oct 22, 2008)

Referring to having sex with a female. 
Comes from the party term, 'to tap a keg'.. where one inserts a tap into a keg and drinks what comes out. But the user is instead tapping an ass. (urban)

Εκτός από εκφράσεις με χοντρά μπινελίκια, που δεν μπορούν να μπουν στον υπότιτλο για ευνόητους λόγους, πώς αλλιώς λένε οι κύριοι στους φίλους τους ότι θα ήθελαν να κάνουν "tap" μία γυναίκα;

Δίνω παραδείγματα χρήσης στα αγγλικά:
I'd tap that.
I can tap that better than you.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 22, 2008)

Θα το/την κάρφωνα (αυτό μου ήρθε πρώτο).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2008)

Θα την κουτούπωνα;


----------



## cythere (Oct 22, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ανέφερα ότι η έκφραση είναι τίτλος ενός βιβλίου με "πεσιματικές" συμβουλές προς άνδρες, κι έτσι αναζητώ κάτι σύντομο και ημιχυδαίο.

Tap That,
How To Score With Hot Bitches.

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

Θα πω 2-3 τολμηρά, όχι τόσο σαν τελικές προτάσεις, αλλά έτσι για να κυλήσει λίγο η ροή του brainstorming:

Κουτούπωσέ το (κατά το Ανάλυσε το)
Πώς να τις βάλετε στη θέση τους.
ή
Πώς μπαίνουν οι σέξυ κ******ες στη θέση τους.

ή 

Πώς βρίσκει μια γκόμενα τη θέση της.


Αυτά προς το παρόν.


----------



## curry (Oct 22, 2008)

Καμάκωσέ την
Πώς να ρίξεις το τρελό μωρό/ Πώς να ρίξεις τη γκομενάρα στο κρεβάτι σου


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2008)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την Curry, ίσως όμως θα έβαζα πληθυντικό και διαρκή χρόνο
(Πώς να ρίχνετε τρελά μωρά/γκομενάρες κτλ.)
Αλλά και πάλι κι έτσι που το έχει, καλό είναι


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι έχω την αίσθηση ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρέπει να είναι πολύ πιο spunky, ειδικά αν απευθύνεται σε άντρες κάτω των 45. Κι επίσης θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο έξυπνο και πονηρό "υπονοούμενο" απ' ότι απευθείας δήλωση.

Υ.Γ. Πώς είναι οι διαφημίσεις του Nitro, Max, Men, Esquire κλπ; Κάπως έτσι!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Κι εγώ με Κάρι. Το tap that δεν είναι έξυπνο και πονηρό υπονοούμενο αλλά αργκό και μάλιστα όχι ελαφριά. Επίσης, το score ουδεμία σχέση έχει με «βάζω στη θέση του» αλλά σημαίνει _κάνω σεξ_ (+connotation «μπράβο μεγάλε τα κατάφερες», αλλά αυτό δε μας ενδιαφέρει τώρα).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Το tap that δεν είναι έξυπνο και πονηρό υπονοούμενο αλλά αργκό και μάλιστα όχι ελαφριά. Επίσης, το score ουδεμία σχέση έχει με «βάζω στη θέση του» αλλά σημαίνει _κάνω σεξ_ (+connotation «μπράβο μεγάλε τα κατάφερες», αλλά αυτό δε μας ενδιαφέρει τώρα).



Γι΄αυτό πάντα λέω ότι για να μεταφράσεις τέτοια κείμενα σωστά, πρέπει αφενός μεν να μπορείς να διαβάσεις "μεταξύ των γραμμών" και να πιάσεις το πνεύμα και το ύφος του πρωτοτύπου, αφετέρου δε να ξέρεις πώς μιλάει ο κόσμος σήμερα που θα διαβάσει τη μετάφραση.


----------



## cythere (Oct 22, 2008)

curry said:


> Καμάκωσέ την...


 
Το ρήμα καμακώνω, εκτός από το _κάνω καμάκι_, δηλώνει και τη σεξουαλική πράξη;
Γιατί μου κάνει και μ' εξυπηρετεί και σ' ένα λογοπαίγνιο που γίνεται παρακάτω, αλλά θα 'θελα να δηλώνει και σεξουαλική πράξη.

Το "σκίσ' τη" λέγεται μ' αυτήν την έννοια;

ΥΓ: πρέπει ν' αρχίσω να κάνω παρέα με κάφρους, μου φαίνεται! :)


----------



## curry (Oct 22, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι όχι, το καμάκι/καμακώνω δεν εννοεί άμεσα την σεξουαλική πράξη. Βέβαια, απώτερος σκοπός του καμακιού, το κρεβάτι είναι. Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει το "τρώω" (π.χ. έφαγα ένα σούπερ γκομενάκι χτες). Απλά δεν μ'αρέσει και τόσο στην προστακτική (φάτην). Το "σκίζω" νομίζω ότι είναι καθαρά για την ώρα τη σεξουαλικής πράξης (δηλ την έχεις ρίξει ήδη).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Όχι, αλλά αν δε θέλεις κάτι πολύ χυδαίο θα σου πρότεινα όχι σκίστ'την. Ίσως φα'την ή δάγκωσέ την.

Θα σου συστήσω εγω μερικούς.

Έντιτ: πιάσε κόκκινο :)


----------



## paraskevi (Oct 22, 2008)

Άμεσο υπονοούμενο για σεξ δίνει το "φιστίκι" ή το "φιστίκωμα".
Π.χ. "Πώς θέλω να το φιστικώσω αυτό το γκομενάκι", κλπ. 
Όσο για το "score with", μπορείς να πεις το ρήμα "σπρώχνω". Δηλαδή, πώς θα "σπρώξετε" καυτά γκομενάκια, ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

cythere said:


> Δεν ανέφερα ότι η έκφραση είναι τίτλος ενός βιβλίου με "πεσιματικές" συμβουλές προς άνδρες, κι έτσι αναζητώ κάτι σύντομο και ημιχυδαίο.


Όσο πιο ιδιωματικό είναι το πρωτότυπο, τόσο περισσότερο πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς το πλαίσιο. Εμένα δεν μου αρκεί η (απαραίτητη) πληροφορία ότι πρόκειται για τίτλο βιβλίου. Είναι ο τίτλος βιβλίου που θα κυκλοφορήσει από εκδοτικό οίκο; (Συχνά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η πιστή απόδοση του τίτλου του πρωτοτύπου.) Είναι ο τίτλος βιβλίου σε ταινία ή τηλεοπτικό επεισόδιο; Ή μήπως μέσα σε αφήγηση ενός άλλου βιβλίου;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είναι ο τίτλος βιβλίου που θα κυκλοφορήσει από εκδοτικό οίκο; (Συχνά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η πιστή απόδοση του τίτλου του πρωτοτύπου.) Είναι ο τίτλος βιβλίου σε ταινία ή τηλεοπτικό επεισόδιο; Ή μήπως μέσα σε αφήγηση ενός άλλου βιβλίου;



Πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση. Αν μιλάμε για υπότιτλους, αλλάζει πολύ το πράγμα (για μένα τουλάχιστον).


----------



## cythere (Oct 22, 2008)

cythere said:


> Εκτός από εκφράσεις με χοντρά μπινελίκια, που δεν μπορούν να μπουν στον *υπότιτλο* για ευνόητους λόγους,[...]


 
Στο πρώτο ποστ έγραψα ότι είναι για υπότιτλο.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν μπέρδεψα κανέναν ή αν δεν ήμουν σαφής. :)
Είναι τίτλος βιβλίου που εμφανίζεται σε αμερικάνικη σειρά μυθοπλασίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2008)

cythere said:


> ΥΓ: πρέπει ν' αρχίσω να κάνω παρέα με κάφρους, μου φαίνεται! :)


Μπα, μάλλον αρκεί να κάνεις παρέα με εμένα, μετά από την ταινία για ενηλίκους που έκανα τον περασμένο μήνα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

cythere said:


> Στο πρώτο ποστ έγραψα ότι είναι για υπότιτλο.


Εμ, με τόσο νερό που κύλησε στ' αυλάκι, ξεχάσαμε την πηγή.

Οπότε, αν θες να ακριβολογήσεις χάριν των _ακροατών_:
Κουτούπωσέ την / Απαύτωσέ την
Πώς να ρίχνετε / να χτυπάτε ...

(Το hot bitches αξίζει από μόνο του ολόκληρο νήμα ;) )


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 22, 2008)

Πάντως, σε προφορικό επίπεδο λέμε "καρφώνω/σπρώχνω". Όταν λέω "λέμε", εννοώ... "λέμε". :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Πάντως, σε προφορικό επίπεδο λέμε "καρφώνω/σπρώχνω".


Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε κι άλλα. Έβαλα δυο μονοσήμαντα για να κυλάει η συζήτηση. Αλλά το «Κάρφωσέ την» θα μπορούσε να βγαίνει και από αφίσα του 1984. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2008)

Και όταν λέμε "έκανα ταινία για ενηλίκους", εννοούμε "υποτίτλισα"! Άκουσες, Σωφερίνα;


----------



## sopherina (Oct 22, 2008)

Ναι, αρχηγέ! LOL!!!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Και περιμένουμε εκείνη την προβολή, τι θα γίνει, να πάρουμε ποπ κορν ή όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2008)

Αναμείνατε λίγο, να πάρω στα χέρια μου το "τιμής ένεκεν" DVD.


----------



## sopherina (Oct 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αναμείνατε λίγο, να πάρω στα χέρια μου το "τιμής ένεκεν" DVD.


Κι αυτό εσύ το έκανες; Το υποτίτλισες, δηλαδή; ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2008)

Αυτό εννοούσα από την αρχή. Για DVD πρόκειται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και περιμένουμε εκείνη την προβολή, τι θα γίνει, να πάρουμε ποπ κορν ή όχι;


Για την περίσταση, θα μοιραστεί και ποπ πορν.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 23, 2008)

Εμένα πάλι μού 'ρχεται στο μυαλό η έκφραση... "Άμα σε βάλω κάτω... θα σου πω εγώ!!"

Άρα ως τίτλος: "Βάλ' την κάτω!" Nyah!


----------

